# Dr. Chronic missing money orders



## macassa

I would like to know if anybody else has had problems with missing payments to their address. I sent two US money orders for payment on different days and Dr. Chronic tells me it never showed.Theres nothing they can do they said. I,m out over 100 dollars and now have nothing to grow.This was my first orders with this company and i,m just starting out.I am not out to slander Dr. Chronic but people should be made aware payments have gone missing.This is a terrible situation.Buyer beware.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

macassa said:
			
		

> I would like to know if anybody else has had problems with missing payments to their address. I sent two US money orders for payment on different days and Dr. Chronic tells me it never showed.Theres nothing they can do they said. I,m out over 100 dollars and now have nothing to grow.This was my first orders with this company and i,m just starting out.I am not out to slander Dr. Chronic but people should be made aware payments have gone missing.This is a terrible situation.Buyer beware.


Whats up macassa. Did you check to see if your money orders were cashed? You can do this by going to the place where you got them. Hope ya find out what happend. Nothing worse than not getting your seeds.


----------



## Weeddog

How long has it been?  I have recently gotten an order from the doc with no problems.  Could be held up in the mail...

TBGrunt's idea is the best.  If it hasnt been cashed, you can get a refund and try again.  I would advise to get a prepay credit card at walmart or somewhere and use that for your order.  Its much quicker with a credit card.


----------



## macassa

Thanks for your advice guys.I made an inquiry at my local post office to track the missing money orders and i am going to make a formal complaint with Royal mail to investigate possible mail theft.Also the last thing i,m going to do is give this company my credit card info.Does anyone know of a reliable seed company?


----------



## Mutt

Well after seedboutique changed owners I am not sure. but I always had good success with them. Nirvana seed company too. Planetskunk as well.

Now as far as credit card info. (pre-pay credit card)It is a throw away card. same as cash with a limit. can't be stolen like that. great for this kinda situation.


----------



## macassa

I agree with you that Seed Boutique and Gypsy Nirvana are very good companies. The only reason i picked Dr. Chronic for these orders is that Seed Boutique dosn,t sell Greenhouse Seeds feminized yet. I,m anxious to try these new seeds.


----------



## Mutt

Yeah, but your having problems with them, also I have lurked at other places and his have been gettin confiscated.  

May want to go with what is a less risky order. IMHO.


----------



## fleshstain

i feel yer pain man....i sent in a money order to gypsy nirvana almost a month ago and they still haven't received it yet....next time i'm going the prepaid credit card route....


----------



## Mutt

I find that it helps to register that will help track your order, then once the order is complete I go in and change my safe addy and contact info to "thank you" over and over and all 888-888-8888 numbers.


----------



## Dr Chronic

macassa blames me personly for his missing money orders and threatend to spam every forum on the net with his story  which to the part he has done .. 

we receive up to 200 money orders a week   , sure some get stolen by the postal service and some may even get sent to the wrong address ..  some even slip thru the net.. 

simply put a trace on your MO.. if it shows it was cashed in my account  we will send the seeds  no questions  

thank you 

Dr Chronic


----------



## yogi dc

the Dr. Chronic is in!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Chronic

yogi dc said:
			
		

> the Dr. Chronic is in!!!!!!


 
thanks for the welcome sorry bout the nature of the first post..i will try and bring more positve vibes next time .. 

Dr  Chronic


----------



## Mutt

No need to apologize Doc. Chronic.

You have a right to defend yourself.

Again. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## macassa

Today i recieved a refund for one of my missing money orders. It took almost three months and theres still one refund to go.Things look good that i will get all my money back.I would have preferred to have the seeds i ordered than the cash.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

macassa said:
			
		

> Today i recieved a refund for one of my missing money orders. It took almost three months and theres still one refund to go.Things look good that i will get all my money back.I would have preferred to have the seeds i ordered than the cash.


*Look at it this way atleast you are getting something back. Something is better then nothing.  *


----------



## macassa

Today i recieved another replacement for my missing money order which makes it the second and final refund.I recieved no explanation from the post office on what happened to the originals but i,m satisfied to get all my money back.No hard feelings to Dr. Chronic.I was wrong.Peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

macassa said:
			
		

> Today i recieved another replacement for my missing money order which makes it the second and final refund.I recieved no explanation from the post office on what happened to the originals but i,m satisfied to get all my money back.No hard feelings to Dr. Chronic.I was wrong.Peace


*The same thing happend to my girlfriend last year when she had purchased something on ebay. The money order got lost and was never cashed but it took forever to get the refund. Glad ya got your funds back. *


----------



## lefty

i think sometimes when u take action such as telln everyone on posts then u get results huh? did u recieve ur refund from dr. chronic or from whom u purchased the things .im under the impression it was the good dr.


----------



## macassa

I got my refunds from the post office Lefty.I like to vent my frustrations sometimes through forums but sometimes i get in over my head with my remarks and people may get offended.I,m sorry for this.


----------



## lefty

if the p.o issued u a refund then i assume they were p.o. money orders and that they were not cashed. this is very strange . i do feel u thuogh thinking that the seed co. took ur money but it doesnt seem to b the case . oh well..lefty


----------



## ROOR

You should change the title to now resolved or something for those who dont read all the posts...Dont leave Dr. Chronic hanging in the breeze...


----------



## Mutt

Doc makes an appearence here every now and again. I think it was this month (maybe last) if you mentioned this forum on your order you got an extra free bag of seeds. 
something to ask about prior to ordering.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l

Free  cannabis seeds with every order 
purchase any pack of seeds from our website and receive a free pack of 
Dr Chronics Troublemaker for free  spread the love  .

http://www.drchronic.com/


----------



## yogi dc

the doc is sending my order right now!!! he gave me  a discount for saying that i am down with the MP + a free pack of seeds.

 The doc is the sh*t and i have his back.


----------



## macassa

Matter resolved.Peace


----------

